# 35 pound mirror on a plaster wall?



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I would not and I installed them as a part of my business. I also would not use the wire but many people do.

I would use this hanger:  and a #8 screw through the lathe or into a stud, Second best woul be a toggle bolt.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I agree that the cable is passe with regards to hanging pictures or mirrors. If the mirror is 80 years old, so is the cabling, probably. Ook also makes fail safe hangers, IMO. They rely on the entire frame and across studs to hang it. Once leveled on the wall and squared on the frame, it can't move and won't lay away from the wall like it will with a cable.









OOK 200 lbs. French Cleat Picture Hanger with Wall Dog Mounting Screws (1-Pack) 55316 - The Home Depot


The OOK Hangman 200 lbs. French Cleat Picture Hanger with Wall Dog Mounting Screws has inter-locking brackets for safety and security and it provides level hanging. This picture hanger is designed for



www.homedepot.com


----------



## alexbrown20 (Nov 17, 2021)

tinpanalley said:


> I've been here before in the past with this same mirror and got such great help I had to come back again.
> 
> Knowing how the minds of people far more experienced than I in DIY and home construction work, let's just get this out of the way so we're all on the same page... Yes, I mean plaster. Not drywall. 1930 construction, plaster about an 1 - 1.5 inches thick, lathe behind it. No drywall in sight. Gorgeous apartment we live in that still has all its original features and walls intact.
> 
> ...


I can't believe that a wire with hooks can hold 35-pound wall mirrors with a plaster wall. But people do some tweaks with this as well. I don't have an actual solution for you. Just sharing what I know. I hope your issue has been resolved.


----------



## tinpanalley (Jul 28, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> I agree that the cable is passe with regards to hanging pictures or mirrors. If the mirror is 80 years old, so is the cabling, probably.


No, it wasn't entirely clear perhaps but when I said the cabling had held up fine over ten years and that the mirror however was about 80 years old, what I meant was I had put the cabling on ten years ago.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If you prefer the angular installation of the cable, then that's fine. I just prefer the flat install using the OOK style cleats. Places the mirror/picture flatter to the wall with several holes so you may luck out and hit a stud with at least one screw.


----------

